# fast during embryo transfer and impact of gels on fasting?



## anne2211 (May 12, 2017)

hi my beautiful sisters  so my embryo transfer in on the 6th and i've been prescribed some gels that i have to insert into vagina. i would be inserting before and after my fast. that is before the fast closes and after it open. 
2 questions:can you fast when the transfer is due? you are not injecting food or medicine...but u r inserting embryos?
secondly: would the gel impact fast somehow?


----------

